
Mr.Robot “TV Today” BBS - jrbedard
http://i245.bxjyb2jvda.net/
======
jrbedard
IP address found on an highway panel:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/MrRobot/comments/4x7ara/spoilers_s2...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MrRobot/comments/4x7ara/spoilers_s2e6/)

